# My first real practice: (I have more questions!)



## Kittywolf13 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok so i finally got out and bought a target and a few more arrows for my bow. I cleared out an area in my yard...or rather dad conviently mowed the lawn a few days ago...and we set up some haystacks and the foam target i purchased.

We roughly measured out 20-25 yards and had a go shooting. (we being me and the bf.) I lost one arrow to the brush. :/ Maybe i will go out and cut out more weeds. But either way, both our arrows were hitting really low. We moved the target higher, which i argued wouldnt make a difference...and the arrows were still flying low.

Dad moved my tru-lites down a bit in the sight...i tried again. it helped a little...then we tried shooting closer to the target. After i moved in closer i was able to hit the target everytime...but not too great of a grouping. id have one to the far left...three or two in a decent grouping on the right. O_O;

I'll be taking pics of our make shift range later in the day...but for now i have questions!

1.) my range is a path cut in between some trees and and bushes on either side...what can i use as a "curtain" to keep the arrows from flying off into the deep un-known that is my yard?

2.) Should i start target shooting from closer up then far away? I find it odd that at the range at bass pro, i was able to hit the paper target almost everytime...but at home, i missed the target in three different set of arrows...

3.) Any advice to tweaking my sight?? its mechanics are confusing me. i know how to remove, move and fiddle with em...but i dont know the actual act of aiming with them. I know the green dot is for close range....maybe i should have tried aiming with the yellow or red...Hmmm...why didnt i think of that yesterday? 

Any other advice you could give me is greatly appreciated!!  Hope im making things lively around here...and not annoying. :tongue:


----------



## ethompson (Sep 17, 2007)

*chasing the dream*

To adjust your sight you chase your arrows. If your arrows shoot low you move the sight lower. If your shooting right, then you move your sight to the right. Only move one direction at a time. It is also a good idea to keep a log of your movements so you don't have to rely on your memory.


----------



## Kittywolf13 (Aug 6, 2008)

ethompson said:


> To adjust your sight you chase your arrows. If your arrows shoot low you move the sight lower. If your shooting right, then you move your sight to the right. Only move one direction at a time. It is also a good idea to keep a log of your movements so you don't have to rely on your memory.


Oh yeah! I remember the guy at the shop telling me that.  I feel silly now.  i'll try some more today when i practice....its too hot at the moment to do so.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Dang it, I typed everything out, and the post got lost. So I apologize if this shows up twice.

if you were shooting 20 yards at the shop, and your outdoor target is closer to 25, that will cause you to shoot low. Other factors such as wind and inclines and even the sun being in your eyes will play a big part, too. If you can sight in at an inddor range it works best.

If your groupings are not consistent, it doesn't pay to move the pins yet. Move up to 10 yards (or even 5) and practice your form without worrying about where they land. Be sure your feet are in the right place, your anchor points are the same- every time. Practice that until it feels natural. 

Then sight in your 20 yard pin. Don't try to sight in other pins until you are comfortable with the 20. Just take things one step at a time, even if it feels like it is taking forever. It's better to learn good habits from the start than to try and change bad habits later.

Above all- keep practicing and have fun. It will come in time. You can play wth different anchor points, and see what feels best instead of using the points someone else likes. 

Also, I prefer to practice alone. While the guys mean well, sometimes they interfere too much and it hinders my own learning.


----------



## atomic archer (Jun 14, 2008)

Kittywolf13 said:


> We moved the target higher, which i argued wouldnt make a difference...and the arrows were still flying low.
> 
> Dad moved my tru-lites down a bit in the sight...i tried again. it helped a little...then we tried shooting closer to the target. After i moved in closer i was able to hit the target everytime...but not too great of a grouping. id have one to the far left...three or two in a decent grouping on the right. O_O;
> 
> ...



First off....you're not annoying....so don't worry about it. We could use some more talk in this forum! :wink:

Secondly, I don't think a curtain will do much to stop your arrows.....but try using the following advice and I don't think you'll need to worry about it anyway.

Ok, first let's start you shooting at 10 yards. I find it easier to adjust my sight at this distance because I can see where my arrows have hit better. If you're shooting low, then you're pin is too high. Like ethompson said: you want to correct your sight in the direction that your arrow is off. There should be 3 main adjustments on your rest: 

1. Elevation (up and down)
2. Windage (side to side) pretty sure that's what they call it
3. Your pins themselves.

The very first thing you should do is to check your center shot. Did the shop set it up for you? I've had some serious craziness come out of shops around here. Put an arrow on your rest and nock it. You're not going to draw or shoot. You're just going to look at it. Line your eye up with the string and look down your arrow shaft, rest, and at the pins in your sight. Adjust your sight pins and rest so that the arrow shaft and the pins both look like they're lined up with the string. You may need to adjust your pins and windage later, but this should help keep you from tossing anymore into the bushes. 

Now turn your bow sideways so that you're looking at the arrow shaft left to right. Check to make sure the arrow is parallel with the riser shelf. If it's tipped up or down, you will need to adjust your rest's elevation until the arrow is level. Usually your arrow will cover the hole in the riser behind it (or the upper 1/3 of it). Now your center shot is fairly well adjusted....although I'll give you a link at the bottom of this to do walk-back tuning to really adjust it. This should keep you from searching for arrows in the woods anyhow.

In the beginning, let's just work on your elevation, as trying to work with both will just be too confusing. Start by lowering your entire sight ring. You don't want to start with your pins, or you might end up with them all crammed up at the bottom of your sight. Don't adjust too drastically, but move it a notch or two. Shoot an arrow. Is it waaaay too low still? If it is, adjust some more, and keep shooting/adjusting until you get to the paper target. Then shoot about 5 or 6 arrows. This will give you a better idea where your arrows are going. 

Now you can start with your pins. I would suggest only keeping 1-3 pins in your sight for now. You can either remove them (if it's possible), or loosen and then slide them down to the bottom and tighten. You should be practicing at 10-30 yds. in the beginning (trust me...it's less frustrating). If you're arrows are still too low, adjust your top pin down a bit, and shoot again. Keep adjusting and shooting until they're grouping around the the same vertical elevation as the bullseye. You still might not be hitting the bullseye because you haven't adjusted the side to side yet. 

Next, let's work on your windage. You saw where you're arrows were grouping last, so now you're going to adjust side to side in the direction your arrows were off. Again keep adjusting and shooting until they group well around the bullseye. 

*Remember to always use the same pin at the same distance*. The top will be your 10, and the next is the 20, and so on.

*Also remember to snuggly tighten your bolts and pins when you get your sight set, or they will eventually move out of place.* 

When you're adjusted for the 10, then you can move back to 20 yds. You shouldn't need to adjust the windage anymore as it will remain the same, but the pin will have to move down. Follow the same procedure that you did to adjust the elevation for your 10 pin. Once you get your 20 pin in line, you can eyeball the difference between it and the 10, and set your 30 to approximately the same difference between it and the 20 pin. You'll still need to sight in for the 30, but it will get you there quicker. 

That should get you started, however, if you want to finely tune your center shot, then try using the information at this link:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=646202&highlight=nuts+walk+back

Go down to Nuts and Bolts explanation of walk back tuning.

Hope this helps!!!

I should add, if you find that your arrows are grouping well, then suddenly one hits way off......most likely your form and anchor point have moved. Are you shooting with a release? If not, I would buy one. You can get an inexpensive one to start out for about $20 and it will help you stay more consistent with the string release. 

I can help with form too, if you're interested.

Oh....and one more thing. It would be in your best interest to mark your 10, 20..... yards somehow (put a brick on the ground, or a wooden stake or similar). Otherwise, you might stand a few yards off and won't be as consistent.


----------



## Kittywolf13 (Aug 6, 2008)

MN_Chick said:


> Dang it, I typed everything out, and the post got lost. So I apologize if this shows up twice.
> 
> if you were shooting 20 yards at the shop, and your outdoor target is closer to 25, that will cause you to shoot low. Other factors such as wind and inclines and even the sun being in your eyes will play a big part, too. If you can sight in at an inddor range it works best.
> 
> ...


Wow! ok!! this is all good information!!  i will definatly double check all of this and go from there!



atomic archer said:


> First off....you're not annoying....so don't worry about it. We could use some more talk in this forum! :wink:
> 
> Secondly, I don't think a curtain will do much to stop your arrows.....but try using the following advice and I don't think you'll need to worry about it anyway.
> 
> ...


Your information is great! I think i will have to go back and mark my yardage and then sight my first pin and go from there.  your information is great. I would definatly love to hear your insight for form! As i am curious about that too. im a firm believer in good habits vs bad habits! so please teach me!!!


----------



## atomic archer (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, you have a compound.....so you're already working with an easier bow than a recurve. A recurve doesn't have a draw-stop (the fact that you can pull to a certain point, and then it won't pull anymore). So, for that part of form, you don't need to be concerned. 

First thing...make sure you have a release. Not only is it easier to pull more weight (the draw weight is evenly distributed down your arm because you are pulling with your whole hand, wrist, and arm vs. putting a good portion of the weight on your fingers), but it also ensures your string is released nice and straight as apposed to rolling off your fingers, which causes something called "archer's paradox". And darn it, it just feels better! :wink:

Next, make sure you have a peep. Some people don't like them, but it's best for a beginner. You're going to look with your dominant eye (they tested you for this at the shop, right?) through the peep. Center your sight housing within the opening of the peep and keep it there in your vision. You will move the top of your body (using the proper form I'm going to explain) to place your pin on the target dot.

There's two ways to stand (first image). You can stand the way most people do (square stance), where your facing directly to the side with your feet touching an imaginary line that runs all the way down to the target. Basically, it looks like your standing sideways to the target.

Or you stand in an "open stance". I use this stance, and many women do, because it helps get the drawn string closer your body. Using the other stance can make it hard to get close to that string, if you're let's say, more blessed in the upper female anatomy. I started with the square stance, and would need to "lean" my head in a bit to get my eye to my peep. Using an open stance, I'm able to get the string right up to touching my nose. 

Now, what's an open stance, you say? Well, if you stand in the square stance, and then open up with your left leg.....the best way to describe it, is to imagine you're standing at a 90 degree angle with the target when your in a square stance. You'll almost be standing at a 45 degree angle with an open stance. 

With both stances, you should not twist your body to pull, or to look at the target. Stand relaxed, body not tense, and turn your head towards the target. 

Hold you bow and extend your bow arm out to target, again....relaxed with a slight bend in your elbow. To keep from getting string slapped on your forearm, make sure your elbow pit is facing to the side, and not towards the sun.

If your sight has a level built in, you're lucky. This will help you keep from torquing the bow (holding the bow at a diagonal). If you don't have one, you can usually pick up a stick on one for a few bucks. You don't have to have one, but it's helpful. The best way to control torquing the bow is to have a nice loose hand grip. You'll see alot of people purchase a wrist sling. That's to catch the bow after you shoot so it won't fall. Again, you don't need one, but some people are more comfortable knowing it's secure. You mostly need this if you have a very long stabilizer on the front putting more weight towards the front of the bow, or if you're hunting.....so you're not as likely to drop it.

To hold the bow correctly (second image), the grip should only touch the inside of your forefinger and your thumb and the part of the palm inbetween. You can usually touch your forefinger to your thumb tip and then just let the other fingers loosely hang there. 

Now, to draw the bow (third image).....You attach your release to the string, making sure you secure the latch. Don't pull back with your finger on the trigger as you can accidentally release the arrow too soon. Instead, put your hand on the shaft of the release and pull back to full draw. 

Next...imagine a meter stick glued across your back....when you draw your bow, you drawing arm should stay in a nice straight line with your bow arm. Your shoulder blades should not be hyper-extended (in other words...if someone were to put the meter stick vertically between your shoulder blades, you should not feel like your "pinching" it). If you decide to use the open stance, make sure that you only draw back so that your back is flat. It's easier to hyper extend your shoulders in this stance. The idea is not to twist your body in any way while holding the bow in your bow hand extended from your body. You also don't want to pull your shoulders up like your shrugging. Just keep your body nice and straight.....and relaxed.

Pay attention to how your "anchor" feels when you have your bow drawn. You want to have this same feeling every time you get ready to take a shot. For everyone, it will be a bit different, and with different releases it will too. Do you feel your thumb at the corner of your mouth, or a groove on the shaft of the release, etc? You can also buy something called a "kisser button", which is a plastic disc that snaps onto your string (they cost a few bucks) and you position it where your mouth will touch it at full draw. If you're watching the Olympic archery at all, you'll see that alot of them use this on the recurve.

When you're ready, trigger the release. Try to pay attention to your hand after the release. You want it to gently pull back away, don't push forward with your hand. 

That's it. You'll be doing great and getting better and better with practice. You can always come and post a pic of you while drawing your bow if you're having trouble. People are very good about correcting form on here, and sometimes it's easier if you look at a photo of yourself shooting.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:cheer2: Way to come together ladies :cheer2: Great information!!!


----------



## Kittywolf13 (Aug 6, 2008)

I thought i could edit my first post...i guess not....i was wondering if i could try and do a journal to record my practices/attempts at archery...would that be allowed? recommended? 

I did some shooting today...but i was only like 10 or 15 yards away from the target. i did NOT want to loose any more arrows. I moved the pins on my site again...only i moved the green up, and moved the others out of the way so i could concentrate on green only. i did better..my grouping was a little better and i actually landed two arrows side by side...so that from far away it kind of looked like they were one. 

I also practiced alone today. i feel that the instant a man is thrown into the equation that it feels like a competition. even if its my boyfriend. i liked it better...i got less frustrated...but at the same time, theres no one there to point out my form or anything...

cant say for sure if today was a success or not...but it was interesting. any more advice? im trying to work on my anchoring, and my grip on the bow.


----------



## atomic archer (Jun 14, 2008)

You sound like you're doing fine. It's too bad you don't live near me, I'd be happy to take you out to our range and work on you form. We always have alot of fun. Something you might get a kick out of doing, and it's a bit easier than hitting a dot.....tape up some small balloons to aim for. We usually do it for our kids, but trust me, even as an adult....it's fun to pop the balloons. It kinda gives you a sense of accomplishment. Silly, I know :tongue:

If you want to make a journal, I would go to your profile, and down in the bottom right corner it mentions "social groups". You can make your own group (ours is called Short Stuffs....it's a group for people with kiddos), and you could journal there. You could even link it in your signature so it the link will show up when you post somewhere in a thread. People don't seem to use the groups feature that much, and it reads a bit more like a blog than a forum. You can even add pics and stuff.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Kittywolf13 said:


> I thought i could edit my first post...i guess not....i was wondering if i could try and do a journal to record my practices/attempts at archery...would that be allowed? recommended?
> 
> I did some shooting today...but i was only like 10 or 15 yards away from the target. i did NOT want to loose any more arrows. I moved the pins on my site again...only i moved the green up, and moved the others out of the way so i could concentrate on green only. i did better..my grouping was a little better and i actually landed two arrows side by side...so that from far away it kind of looked like they were one.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about "journaling" just add to this thread:wink: You can only edit your own posts for 30 minutes after you post them:wink:


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Kittywolf13 said:


> I also practiced alone today. i feel that the instant a man is thrown into the equation that it feels like a competition. even if its my boyfriend. i liked it better...i got less frustrated...but at the same time, theres no one there to point out my form or anything...
> 
> cant say for sure if today was a success or not...but it was interesting. any more advice? im trying to work on my anchoring, and my grip on the bow.



Haha! I actually had to set down the law.. my guy is NOT allowed to try to teach me anything. Ever. it just doesn't work, we compete too much. I can take advise from just about anyone else though.

You have the right idea though-- just keep at it and practice as often as you can.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

CountryWoman said:


> Don't worry about "journaling" just add to this thread:wink: You can only edit your own posts for 30 minutes after you post them:wink:


I like the journalling idea, just for your use. I use a weekly daytimer. For example when you change your sight, your anchor. The reason being, I tend to forget what i did to my bow yesterday. This way i don't forget and if something is not right i just check back to it. i know i persoanlly don't carry my computer the the range with me. 

Good luck.


----------



## bwooch (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey ladies!!! Great info!!! I am new to the forum and this has been most helpful... I just recently purchased my first bow(2 weeks ago)..and have since then been working on shooting targets ( for now).. don't get me wrong.. I think the bf is a great coach.. but sometimes I think we speak two different languages I think you guys have just put alot into perspective for me and I now know what the heck he trying to tell me!!! Thanks!! much appreciated!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I love being out there shooting alone. Its peaceful. Like you Kitty I'm too sorta new to the archery world. lol. I got my setup last year, but only to find out everything about it was wrong. So like others said make sure your stuff is setup right. Lots of real good info. 
Lisa


----------



## Kittywolf13 (Aug 6, 2008)

atomic archer said:


> You sound like you're doing fine. It's too bad you don't live near me, I'd be happy to take you out to our range and work on you form. We always have alot of fun. Something you might get a kick out of doing, and it's a bit easier than hitting a dot.....tape up some small balloons to aim for. We usually do it for our kids, but trust me, even as an adult....it's fun to pop the balloons. It kinda gives you a sense of accomplishment. Silly, I know :tongue:
> 
> If you want to make a journal, I would go to your profile, and down in the bottom right corner it mentions "social groups". You can make your own group (ours is called Short Stuffs....it's a group for people with kiddos), and you could journal there. You could even link it in your signature so it the link will show up when you post somewhere in a thread. People don't seem to use the groups feature that much, and it reads a bit more like a blog than a forum. You can even add pics and stuff.


I wish i DID live near you! it sounds like it would be alot of fun to go out shooting with you!!  i'll look into the social groups and stuff  it sounds like fun!



MN_Chick said:


> Haha! I actually had to set down the law.. my guy is NOT allowed to try to teach me anything. Ever. it just doesn't work, we compete too much. I can take advise from just about anyone else though.
> 
> You have the right idea though-- just keep at it and practice as often as you can.


I do...but right now...the only person who has a target is me. So he has to come over and shoot...and push. 



CountryWoman said:


> Don't worry about "journaling" just add to this thread:wink: You can only edit your own posts for 30 minutes after you post them:wink:


Ok thanks for the heads up about the editing!



Miss Pink said:


> I like the journalling idea, just for your use. I use a weekly daytimer. For example when you change your sight, your anchor. The reason being, I tend to forget what i did to my bow yesterday. This way i don't forget and if something is not right i just check back to it. i know i persoanlly don't carry my computer the the range with me.
> 
> Good luck.


I think i may do that...sounds like a good idea anyways.  i cant remember what i did the day before either. 



bwooch said:


> Hey ladies!!! Great info!!! I am new to the forum and this has been most helpful... I just recently purchased my first bow(2 weeks ago)..and have since then been working on shooting targets ( for now).. don't get me wrong.. I think the bf is a great coach.. but sometimes I think we speak two different languages I think you guys have just put alot into perspective for me and I now know what the heck he trying to tell me!!! Thanks!! much appreciated!!


Yes they've been loads of help!! Im trying to get my grip down better...im clenching down way to hard on my bow for some reason. 



Horses&Hunting said:


> I love being out there shooting alone. Its peaceful. Like you Kitty I'm too sorta new to the archery world. lol. I got my setup last year, but only to find out everything about it was wrong. So like others said make sure your stuff is setup right. Lots of real good info.
> Lisa


it is nice to go out alone...but its too hot!!!


----------



## Kittywolf13 (Aug 6, 2008)

So i went out again yesterday...but i didnt shoot all that much. had to share my little "range" with the BF again...im the only one with a target. 

He's been taking it so seriously. which is ok. but i dont know why, im getting frustrated with it all. I dont know if its the heat, or im doing something wrong...i dont know what. but i feel frustrated and disapointed. rather then excited and happy. 

I think my sights all wrong. i cant seem to recoup my groupings i had a few days prior...which i find to be strange...You'd think having sights would make it easier, but for some reason im finding myself more distracted and confused with them. O_O;; 

Does anyone shoot without one? 

Im wondering if i would do better with a traditional bow...i just dont know...I'm kind of confused. i do enjoy it...but im not happy at the moment with it. 

It could even just be the weather. i just cant stand being out in the heat, and 3 minutes later im drenched in sweat. ukey: it doesnt make practice any better...

...i just dont know...I wish some of you ladies lived by me!!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Kittywolf13 said:


> So i went out again yesterday...but i didnt shoot all that much. had to share my little "range" with the BF again...im the only one with a target.
> 
> He's been taking it so seriously. which is ok. but i dont know why, im getting frustrated with it all. I dont know if its the heat, or im doing something wrong...i dont know what. but i feel frustrated and disapointed. rather then excited and happy.
> 
> ...


Don't get discouraged  It will take time and practice to get good consistent shots. Everything needs to be consistent each time from the time you step up to the line to your follow through. This will come with practice, the more you shoot the more consistent you will get because it will start to feel more natural and your groups will get tighter. 
When I get frustrated, I kick on some music and remind myself to have FUN and relax. My shooting usually improves after that :wink:


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Kittywolf13 said:


> So i went out again yesterday...but i didnt shoot all that much. had to share my little "range" with the BF again...im the only one with a target.
> 
> He's been taking it so seriously. which is ok. but i dont know why, im getting frustrated with it all. I dont know if its the heat, or im doing something wrong...i dont know what. but i feel frustrated and disapointed. rather then excited and happy.
> 
> ...



Oh, I have been there! Last week, actually- I was trying to sight in a new bow and was about to throw the whole thing in the garbage can and leave. 

The first thing that caught my attention in your other post, though, is that you are gripping your bow. That alone can throw off your groupings. Try shooting with an open hand. (You will need a sling for this.) When you draw, leave your bow hand totally open, so that the only part of your hand touching the bow is the meaty part by your thumb. When you release, let the bow fall forward. The sling will keep it from hitting the ground. 

I actually learned to shoot without sights or a release. it is fun just for bragging rights, but I shoot much better with them.

Do you think the bf could take some pictures of you shooting to post here? We could take a look at your form that way.

I remember you said that you don't live near a pro shop, but if you can get to one for a day, it would be worth getting some help there. The shop I go to offers you free lessons if you buy a bow from them. Another option is to go to an outdoor range. The more experienced shooters will usually be more than willing to offer help if they see you are struggling. Indoor leagues are also great, in most cases here they are more about commaraderie than scores and you can learn a lot. (this is where being a chick pays off-- most men are so thrilled to see a woman shooting that they jump to help her succeed.)


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

DOH! Another thread reminded me of this- What is your draw weight? If it is too high, then you will get shakey really fast and won't be able to keep a grouping. You could try dropping the poundage, and take more breaks when shooting.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

MN_Chick said:


> DOH! Another thread reminded me of this- What is your draw weight? If it is too high, then you will get shakey really fast and won't be able to keep a grouping. You could try dropping the poundage, and take more breaks when shooting.


Very true! If your DL is too long you can't get a good anchor. If you've got a good pro shop nearby or know someone that shoots competitively, have them watch you shoot and see what they think if you haven't done that already.
I see that your DL is 25", which is pretty average, what type of release are you using? Some releases are very looong which will make your bow's draw length seem even longer. For example, I use a thumb trigger release which gets my d-loop really close to my knuckles. However if I switch to a hunting-style caliper release, my d-loop can be 3-4 inches further away from my hand, meaning I have to draw back further and don't have a solid anchor against my face.

Another tip I learned earlier this year that REALLY helped my consistency is touching the tip of my nose to the string. Also, my knuckles fit in the back of my jaw bone the same way each time (it will be different for everyone though), and these two things combined help me keep my anchor point really consistent. 

Hope I didn't confuse you! Let me know if this helps any.


----------



## atomic archer (Jun 14, 2008)

It sounds to me like it might be the way you're gripping the bow. Like everyone said, you need to be conscious of your hand. When you hold it, just touch your thumb and your forefinger together. Keep the other fingers open and relaxed.....don't try to hold them out stiff or anything. You shouldn't need a wrist sling if you touch those two fingers, as they won't let you drop the bow. But a wrist sling makes many people feel more confident and helps them mentally keep their hand looser. They don't cost alot, so it wouldn't be a big deal to get one if you want it. I've included a pic of my oldest son. He's still working on his form, and his draw length had been set too short by the shop when I took it, but look at his hand. You want yours to be open like this when you're shooting.

Also, does your sight have a built in level bubble? Squeezing your grip too hard (which is really easy to do when you're starting out....and especially when you're frustrated), will cause you to torque your bow (twist it diagonally). If you have a level in your sight, look at it before you release your shot and adjust the bow to level before you shoot. 

If you don't have one, you can buy little stick on ones. This isn't the only one to buy, but a link to an example...

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2760&osCsid=2cb0abd517db4d28b18fceae11188ca0

Don't get discouraged. And certainly don't try to compare yourself to your BF. There's a reason the saying goes, "Practice makes perfect". 

Archery should be fun. Don't fret about grouping, it will come in time. I'm telling ya, you need some balloons. They're bigger, so they're easier to hit. And it really makes you feel good when you pop one. It builds your confidence, and archery is such a mental sport...you really need that. You can always blow them up smaller and smaller as you improve. 

We took those inexpensive flat foam targets (24"x24"x4") and on one side we drew lines to make a tic-tac-toe board with dots in the middle of each square (this is where we tape the balloons). One the other side, we drew circles and colored and numbered each one like pool balls. That way we can play several different billards games too. These kinda take the pressure off of shooting, and help make the range time more fun. 

You can always try shooting spots too. Instead of one main bullseye and concentric circles around it.....use many small spots set equally on the paper. *you don't even need to buy target paper....just use cardstock or paper plates to cut circles out of...or use the whole plate and color in a center dot*

DON'T GIVE UP!!!!! You can do it! :wav:


----------



## Kittywolf13 (Aug 6, 2008)

z28melissa said:


> Don't get discouraged  It will take time and practice to get good consistent shots. Everything needs to be consistent each time from the time you step up to the line to your follow through. This will come with practice, the more you shoot the more consistent you will get because it will start to feel more natural and your groups will get tighter.
> When I get frustrated, I kick on some music and remind myself to have FUN and relax. My shooting usually improves after that :wink:


I was actually thinking about bringing a boom box or something out to play some music when i practice alone.



MN_Chick said:


> Oh, I have been there! Last week, actually- I was trying to sight in a new bow and was about to throw the whole thing in the garbage can and leave.
> 
> The first thing that caught my attention in your other post, though, is that you are gripping your bow. That alone can throw off your groupings. Try shooting with an open hand. (You will need a sling for this.) When you draw, leave your bow hand totally open, so that the only part of your hand touching the bow is the meaty part by your thumb. When you release, let the bow fall forward. The sling will keep it from hitting the ground.
> 
> ...


Yeah i know i need work on my grip. i am working on it.  My bow does have a sling so i know i wont drop the bow. its just i have to get used to the fact that i dont need to hold the bow.

I'm sure the bf wouldnt have any qualms taking my pic.  im the one who doesnt like having her pic taken.  but i think i can managage. 

There is an outdoor range nearby (and by nearby i mean like an hour+ away. :tongue: we have lots of golf here...nothing else.) and they do have a league...though its like thursday nights. But i dont know their prices...and right now im unemployed....i actually sold a part of another hobby to afford my bow. work is sparse around here. but because of that i dont know if i could afford a league or club or anything of the sort...not to mention the gas...even though the bf and i usually split that.



MN_Chick said:


> DOH! Another thread reminded me of this- What is your draw weight? If it is too high, then you will get shakey really fast and won't be able to keep a grouping. You could try dropping the poundage, and take more breaks when shooting.


my draw weight is currently set to 30# my bows minum, and my length is at 25" because my length was like 24.5. My hands dont get shakey and i can hold it for a good while...i just dont think i take the time...i have little patience when im overheated or frustrated. i do try to take breaks though.



z28melissa said:


> Very true! If your DL is too long you can't get a good anchor. If you've got a good pro shop nearby or know someone that shoots competitively, have them watch you shoot and see what they think if you haven't done that already.
> I see that your DL is 25", which is pretty average, what type of release are you using? Some releases are very looong which will make your bow's draw length seem even longer. For example, I use a thumb trigger release which gets my d-loop really close to my knuckles. However if I switch to a hunting-style caliper release, my d-loop can be 3-4 inches further away from my hand, meaning I have to draw back further and don't have a solid anchor against my face.
> 
> Another tip I learned earlier this year that REALLY helped my consistency is touching the tip of my nose to the string. Also, my knuckles fit in the back of my jaw bone the same way each time (it will be different for everyone though), and these two things combined help me keep my anchor point really consistent.
> ...


No that doesnt confuse me at all. like i said im set at a 25" and a 30# weight...

I use this caliper: http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_-1_10001_54587?cmCat=CROSSSELL&cmid=PP_P2_1 

I never really thought about how that could affect my draw length. i'll have to consider that. 

I usually pull the string up to my cheek...but i could see how straight to the nose would help your accuracy. sometimes i wonder if my glasses get in the way.



atomic archer said:


> It sounds to me like it might be the way you're gripping the bow. Like everyone said, you need to be conscious of your hand. When you hold it, just touch your thumb and your forefinger together. Keep the other fingers open and relaxed.....don't try to hold them out stiff or anything. You shouldn't need a wrist sling if you touch those two fingers, as they won't let you drop the bow. But a wrist sling makes many people feel more confident and helps them mentally keep their hand looser. They don't cost alot, so it wouldn't be a big deal to get one if you want it. I've included a pic of my oldest son. He's still working on his form, and his draw length had been set too short by the shop when I took it, but look at his hand. You want yours to be open like this when you're shooting.
> 
> Also, does your sight have a built in level bubble? Squeezing your grip too hard (which is really easy to do when you're starting out....and especially when you're frustrated), will cause you to torque your bow (twist it diagonally). If you have a level in your sight, look at it before you release your shot and adjust the bow to level before you shoot.
> 
> ...


:wink: Thanks! my bow does have a sling. i just need to get used to the idea that i dont need to grip when im getting ready to release. i guess my mind set is in fireing guns, which you need a good grip so you dont get clocked in the forehead. :tongue:

I think i will go to the hardware store and look at those levels...my dad works in one...so i think i'll ask him. Where does it attach??

also i'll consider doing some little games. that sounds like fun. 

on a completly unrelated note...(well not COMPLETLY unrelated) what would you guys suggest for a quiver. my bow is equiped with a quick release...but its pretty lousy. the arrows fall out of the foam, and it only holds 3 arrows. I want to eventually buy a back or hip quiver. (which do you recommend? hip or back?) but thought it would be nice to consider another quick release quiver for my bow...any suggestions?

Thanks for all the encouragment! i really appreciate it. i'll bust out the camera next time.


----------



## atomic archer (Jun 14, 2008)

If you're not going anywhere but your yard to shoot, I wouldn't get a quiver. I would, instead, make an arrow stand. You can hold more arrows in a stand, and you don't have to worry about something hanging off of you or your bow. We made them to take to our range, it's really simple, and cheap. Although there's lots of ways you make them, we used cardboard mailing tubes, and some scrap wood. Just put a piece of wood down for the bottom and attach the plastic lid of the mailing tube to it with a screw. Then use some glue (we used Gorilla) and glue some felt or foam padding to the lid where the arrow tips will touch. Glue on the cardboard tube and let it dry. You're all set.

You can attach the level either to the inside or top of your sight, or also on your riser. You basically can stick it anywhere that you can put it that will allow you to see that your bow is vertically level when you're holding it. Here's a link that shows what a level looks like in a sight.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=10444&osCsid=f4ea9ba85ad75067f68b0e9b65ac1790


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't know if it will help but might want to try a kisser button. sp? I didn't think I needed one but man did I ever lol. When you get comfortable with your bow and get it sighted in. You can mark off the yardage to your target and then move around. Like shoot out front then move off to the side and shoot from there. A radio does help alot especially when you get mad and want to throw you bow across the hay field lol. Helps you calm down. I get like that when I'm training horses. Just want to throw them across the hay field lol. Sometimes its me going threw the hay field. haha. Well I hope everything works out for you. Keep us updated.


----------



## Kittywolf13 (Aug 6, 2008)

atomic archer said:


> If you're not going anywhere but your yard to shoot, I wouldn't get a quiver. I would, instead, make an arrow stand. You can hold more arrows in a stand, and you don't have to worry about something hanging off of you or your bow. We made them to take to our range, it's really simple, and cheap. Although there's lots of ways you make them, we used cardboard mailing tubes, and some scrap wood. Just put a piece of wood down for the bottom and attach the plastic lid of the mailing tube to it with a screw. Then use some glue (we used Gorilla) and glue some felt or foam padding to the lid where the arrow tips will touch. Glue on the cardboard tube and let it dry. You're all set.
> 
> You can attach the level either to the inside or top of your sight, or also on your riser. You basically can stick it anywhere that you can put it that will allow you to see that your bow is vertically level when you're holding it. Here's a link that shows what a level looks like in a sight.
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=10444&osCsid=f4ea9ba85ad75067f68b0e9b65ac1790


That sounds like a fablous idea!!  your totally right about the quiver. I will look into making that.



Horses&Hunting said:


> I don't know if it will help but might want to try a kisser button. sp? I didn't think I needed one but man did I ever lol. When you get comfortable with your bow and get it sighted in. You can mark off the yardage to your target and then move around. Like shoot out front then move off to the side and shoot from there. A radio does help alot especially when you get mad and want to throw you bow across the hay field lol. Helps you calm down. I get like that when I'm training horses. Just want to throw them across the hay field lol. Sometimes its me going threw the hay field. haha. Well I hope everything works out for you. Keep us updated.


never heard of a kisser button??? O.O whats it do?


----------



## Kittywolf13 (Aug 6, 2008)

sorry for my absence though...i was busy all weekend...driving to and from each coast of florida.  and now im prepping for a hurricane...bleh...so i probably wont be on for a few days....no worries thought. i'll be fine.


----------



## atomic archer (Jun 14, 2008)

Good luck with that hurricane! My brother's out in Miami, so we've been watching the storm pretty closely. 

A kisser button is a piece of plasticy rubber that snaps on your string. When placed correctly, the kisser will meet at your lips upon full draw. It's purpose is to help the shooter achieve consistency with their anchor point. If you watched any archery on the Olympics, you probably saw many of the shooters with kisser buttons. They aren't a necessary piece of equipment, but are very cheap, and can be useful if you're having trouble anchoring.


----------



## Kittywolf13 (Aug 6, 2008)

welp the storm came and went...its sunny but a bit windy...havent had much inclination to go out and try some more...


----------



## SW Iowa Hunter (Apr 11, 2005)

Sorry if this is a womens only thread but there are a few things that may help you in your shooting.

First don't forget about your stance. If you place a stick on the ground pointing at the target you should start with your toes touching the stick. Adjust one of your feet forward or backward from there according to how well you line up with the target (usually my back foot is slightly behind my front). This will help you have a consistent stance. 

Second check your bow hand and try to place it on the thumb side of the line on your hand in the crease between your fingers and your thumb. You can lightly touch the front of your fingers to the front of the bow to give you the feeling of haveing a grip on it, but try not to put any pressure on the bow with your fingers. 

Third your anchor point: Start under your ear lobe and you will find a hard bone and right next to it you will feel a pocket between the bone and your jaw bone. This is a good starting point for your knuckle on your pointer finger to rest in. You will be able with alittle practice feel your ear lobe, bone, and the pocket for them to fit into. With your elbow at a ninty degree angle to your body when you release make sure your elbow and shoulder are moving straight back not up or down or forward. 

Fourth check your draw length this can lead to alot of problems. Stretch your arms straight out to your sides against your house or something and measure from the tip of your finger to the other tip of your fingers. Divide this number by 2.5 and that will give you a good starting point for Draw length. Example a 62.5 inch spread divided by 2.5 = 25 inch draw length.
This should be approximately your tip to tip spread if you are truely a 25 inch draw.

Fifth as you release the shot try to continue to hold your pin on the target in the spot you want to hit until the arrow has hit the target. If you can continue to hold you pin on the target like this you know you are not dropping your bow hand or bow and jerking the arrow off line.

Finally keep asking questions you have got alot of great answers. Don't change to many things all at once. Make practice fun even if you have to make a tic tac toe board on the target. 

Good Luck


----------



## Kittywolf13 (Aug 6, 2008)

SW Iowa Hunter said:


> Sorry if this is a womens only thread but there are a few things that may help you in your shooting.
> 
> First don't forget about your stance. If you place a stick on the ground pointing at the target you should start with your toes touching the stick. Adjust one of your feet forward or backward from there according to how well you line up with the target (usually my back foot is slightly behind my front). This will help you have a consistent stance.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice! its very good and i will keep it in mind!!


----------



## RedShed (Mar 21, 2008)

*Making it fun*

I was reading this and thought of the same thing... i have a target with nine dots on it (Tic Tac Toe) i shoot with my girlfriend and when we're finishing up we play a quick game of TTT. It's competition but fun! The only advice i really try to give her is Relax her Grip (Don't wanna torque the bow when you release), and don't take it too serious. Your groups will get tighter as you shoot more then you can make adjustments as you go.


----------



## Kittywolf13 (Aug 6, 2008)

It's been a long while since ive posted anything in this thread. Between the heat, hurricanes, being unemployed STILL (going on 4+ months) i simply just haven't had a chance to practice or the will for that matter. It was fun, but for some reason i cant get over how complex something so relatively easy is...

I'm selling things from all my hobbies...Recently sold my kayak...and am selling half my ABJD collection. it really sucks. 

I'm considering selling or trading my compound bow for a traditional recurve or long bow. I have to do the research which at this point i don't know if i even want too, but it simply urks me to know its sitting there, that i bought it with the intention of practicing, being out doors and then i never touch it. 

I dont know why, the traditional bows appeal to me, and i seem to have been an easier shot with them...but maybe its my imagination and bad memory of when i used to shoot with them. 

So in other words im just in a rut and a depression. What are your opnions on trading one bow for another? I'm aware that technically a traditional bow is more diffcult because their are no aids like sights...but its my sights i have the biggest trouble with. i cant sight them properly...i cant get my groupings remotely similar, its just annoying, frustrating and disappointing. 

I'm just at a loss at the moment at what to do....Help please?


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Try a couple out and see if it works better for you. If it endsup being what you are better or more comfortable with, then by all means trade. Personal preference is a big part of the right archery set up.


----------



## Recurve Artemis (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Kittywolf,
I'm sorry for all that's happened to you and happening to you. It seems like bad things happen all at the same time. All I can say is to hang in there because things will get better. 

As for the bow, I think you might want to try out a traditional bow before you make a drastic decision like selling your compound bow. Especially when you are feeling down you could make the wrong decision easily. Do you have someone who can let you use theirs? Stop by a store and try theirs? Do you have someone helping you with the compound bow now? Maybe there is some little thing that you're doing or not doing which is affecting your grouping and all you need is a little advice?

If you sell this bow you have and you change your mind later, you might not have the money to buy another one. (Talking from experience here.)

I hope you will be able to make yourself get out and shoot a bit. I know how it feels to be depressed and how hard it is to get yourself to do the simplest things in life. But just take one step at a time and do not stop. Just one foot in front of the other, then the other foot in front of ... You will get to where you want to be one day.

Wishing you the very best.


----------



## Kittywolf13 (Aug 6, 2008)

Recurve Artemis said:


> Hi Kittywolf,
> I'm sorry for all that's happened to you and happening to you. It seems like bad things happen all at the same time. All I can say is to hang in there because things will get better.
> 
> As for the bow, I think you might want to try out a traditional bow before you make a drastic decision like selling your compound bow. Especially when you are feeling down you could make the wrong decision easily. Do you have someone who can let you use theirs? Stop by a store and try theirs? Do you have someone helping you with the compound bow now? Maybe there is some little thing that you're doing or not doing which is affecting your grouping and all you need is a little advice?
> ...


thanks for the advice, and it makes perfect sense what your saying...Someone in the traditional forum told me to remove the sights off of my compound and try to instinctively shoot with my compound...i honestly had not thought of doing that and think it might be a good compromise between the two...:3 i think i will try that...and now the weathers a little nicer to me...so i may do that.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't think you should give up on a compound! Think about it...if your sight has never been acurate..then ofcourse its going to be frustrating when shooting! What I did was I went to the place I bought my bow and told them I needed help sighting in my bow. They did everything for me (except shooting it ofcourse) and they also taught me how a sight works. It was perfect and it only took about 20 minutes to sight my 10 - 15 - 20 pins. (Most people I think have 10-20-30 pins but because I don't feel confident shooting 30 yards yet...I like my sight like that) 

Oh my! I just thought of the perfect sight for you...I mean it will take a little time getting use to but once you do you will love it. My boyfriend shoots with a one pin sight. It is set at 20 yards. If the deer/target is under or over 20 yards then you compinsate by aiming higher or lower. My boyfriend loves it and since you get confused with all the different pins, you might want to look into one!

Hope this helps, keep you chin up! :wink:


----------



## atomic archer (Jun 14, 2008)

If you end up liking the one pin type sight, you can get an inexpensive target sight that also has a slide that allows you to move the pin up and down to adjust for yardage. 

Shooting a compound bare bow will only feel a bit different than shooting a recurve. So it's definitely a good idea before you sink your money into something else. A recurve won't have a draw stop (what makes you stop pulling at a certain point, and therefore will have to pay more attention to your form) and it won't have let-off (which means you will be pulling the full weight of the draw through the entire draw and while you're holding to shoot). 

If you decide you like shooting a recurve style bow......don't get one with the same poundage as your compound. Most people will not be able to draw and hold the same amount of weight in a recurve, especially when first starting out. Also, look for a bow that allows you to change out the limbs so you can buy heavier ones when you're ready. 

With a recurve, because you aren't using a sight and a peep, your anchor point is that much harder to achieve. It would probably be a good idea to get a "kisser button" to help you find the same anchor each time. They only cost a few dollars and are easy to snap into place. Here's a link to help with instinctive shooting.


----------



## Cybercat (Aug 4, 2003)

*recomendation*

Welcome to the Forum and to archery. Since you are basicly learning own your own IE no course or in person instructor here is something you might want to get. Years ago when i bought my first bow I also worked alone and bought the book *Archery Steps to Success by Kathleen haywood and Catherine Lewis. * It is a course in archery that has games for practice and as well as going of teck with stance. It did me good for when I was able to be evaluated on mine stance I was good did not need much correction at all. What was needed was more bow oriented with string and release which fixed it. So you can not go wrong with this book.


:welcome:


----------



## LLove (Jul 27, 2008)

i personally shoot 3 pins because im workin on judging yardage but like the last few ladies have said, my bf shoots 1pin also LOVES it. He recommends it to people all the time. 

definitely something to look into before giving up completely.. i hope you find something that helps and makes you happy!! :cheers:


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Cybercat has a good susgestion with the book. You might also be interested in a DVD called Holding Steady. I can't remember the couples names but between them they have like 8 world championships. He shoots a compound and she shoots an olympic recurve.

They talk about breathing and give some excercises for working up to holding for longer periods of time. When I first started out one of the other archers at the club loaned us his copy. It really helped. 

Remember to work on one thing at a time, to many things to think about and you will be tired before you get your shot made.

Good luck


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Miss Pink said:


> Cybercat has a good susgestion with the book. You might also be interested in a DVD called Holding Steady. *I can't remember the couples names* but between them they have like 8 world championships. He shoots a compound and she shoots an olympic recurve.
> 
> They talk about breathing and give some excercises for working up to holding for longer periods of time. When I first started out one of the other archers at the club loaned us his copy. It really helped.
> 
> ...


That would be Michelle and Terry Ragsdale

A little info on Terry
http://www.texasfieldarchery.org/HallOfFame.asp?type=Member&year=2002&name=Terry Ragsdale


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Miss Pink said:


> Cybercat has a good susgestion with the book. You might also be interested in a DVD called Holding Steady. I can't remember the couples names but between them they have like 8 world championships. He shoots a compound and she shoots an olympic recurve.
> 
> They talk about breathing and give some excercises for working up to holding for longer periods of time. When I first started out one of the other archers at the club loaned us his copy. It really helped.
> 
> ...


Michelle Ragsdale also shoots compound...she is one of the few who can successfully switch back and forth between the disciplines and compete at a high level in both...


----------



## atomic archer (Jun 14, 2008)

Miss Pink said:


> Remember to work on one thing at a time, to many things to think about and you will be tired before you get your shot made.


Very good suggestion......wish I could get my husband to listen to me when I tell him that in regards to our son. I keep telling him just to work on his standing form first. Then pick the next issue and so on. 

The Koreans all start archery in elementary school as their PE program. For the first year, they don't even touch a bow. They only work on the body movements to get good form first. Not that I'm suggesting to take a year without your bow.....but that you should work on the most basic elements of shooting from the start. Once you get that down (maybe not perfect....but at least consistent) you'll start grouping your arrows. They might not be grouped where your aiming, but they'll be grouped. Then you can adjust your sight in the proper directions to get that grouping to move to the part of the target you're aiming at. Once you get sighted in, then you can just work on perfecting your shot over time. 

I'm sorry, but I forgot whether or not you knew someone else that shoots. If you do, they can help you get basically sighted in. If you have an adjustable draw that would fit them, they can change your bow to fit them and almost get it exactly sighted in and then change it back to your draw. A shop could do this too, but of course it would probably cost a bit.

To help you become more consistent, look into a kisser button to help maintain a constant anchor. You might also want to get a sight with a level on it, or a stick on level to put somewhere within the horizontal plane of your bow (for instance on top or bottom of your sight). This will keep you from torquing your bow. 

If you have a youth bow, alot of them are somewhat spongey in nature once you hit the draw stop (in other words....you can still pull a bit more once the stop has been met). Our youngest has this problem with his bow and it results in him pulling to a different anchor each time. A kisser button helps you find that correct draw each time. 

Good luck....and don't give up. There's nothing wrong with shooting a recurve, but you will have to really pay attention to form and anchor with one of them because there is no draw stop and you can't use a peep for a second point of reference when aiming. I personally think that a compound is easier to shoot because it controls you more....so less to mess up. But traditional shooting is fun and you can get started relatively inexpensively.


----------

